# Whats the best product for restoring faded headlight



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Whats the best product for restoring faded headlights*

I heard the key to the problem is Meguiars Plastic X, has anyone tried this product on there VW?


_Modified by VRTT at 9:36 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Whats the best product for restoring faded headlights (VRTT)*

i heard toothpaste works well on plastic headlights that are yellowing
i havent tried it myself though


----------



## vester18t (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Whats the best product for restoring faded headlights (VRTT)*

My brother has taken a wheel and plastic compound to a light that has yellowed and turned opaque and made it look new! Not sure what brand of plastic polish he used but it worked like a charm!


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Whats the best product for restoring faded headlights (vester18t)*

Yeah my headlights are looking kind of foggy as well. Any good products or tips that will take this sort of cloudy looking glaze off? I tried Bug and Tar Remover and something else...cant think of the name right now....


----------

